# Jay Peak - 2 days - 4/11-12/2018



## bdfreetuna (Apr 11, 2018)

Last hurrah? Just got over a flu and tired of waiting for perfect weather. I saw a window of 2 warmish days in a row at Jay. Almost everything is open, there's been a little recent snow, and there's a chance of corn.

Started the morning on the groomed (Jet and Haynes were a blast -- and fast). Stayed mostly on the Stateside (sunny) side of the mountain today. Everything had about 1" of velvet snow from yesterday on it which bonded well to just about everything. Groomers were easy to carve and the moguls had a nice texture although they were a bit firm, the stuff in the woods had a lot of big berms around the trees, a lot of fun actually because you can follow the berms pretty safely.

Valhalla off the top was worth a repeat through the 2nd entrance. I am saving a couple of the more challenging runs for tomorrow when it should be warmer and possible corn. Skied Upper River Quai today for the first time though, that was pretty tough. Ice and rocks that were hard to avoid, had to just go for it over a couple sections. But at least I checked it off my list, actually most trails I haven't skied are under the lift. I'm not a show off.. what can I say 

Think tomorrow should be even better and I can focus on different terrain. I am saving some of the upper mountain steeper stuff for tomorrow, and also the Canada side which really needs ambient temps, not just sunshine (which it won't get) to soften up. Skied North Glade as last run of the day just to check -- it wasn't as good, yet.

So, hope for Green Beret, Tuckerman's, Everglade and all that tomorrow. It's nice to already have 2/3rds of the mountain checked off my list though. I am not sure if I will ski off the ridge unless it really does corn up, we'll see. Let's say probably not. Face chutes are closed which is a pretty good indicator.

Supposed to get 1-2" here overnight. Zero line for the Tram. Tomorrow is tram day.


----------



## andrec10 (Apr 11, 2018)

Wow, the amount of snow they have!


----------



## JimG. (Apr 11, 2018)

Plenty of snow. Good timing on your trip considering the weather coming up.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 12, 2018)

Want to get back there at least once more.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 12, 2018)

Day 2 ... 1-3" of dense snow overnight, depending on elevation

I had to leave around 1:00PM because at the time there seemed to be a family emergency. Turns out I should have stayed a couple more hours. Oh well. Skied hard, didn't leave much on the table. Lapped Valhalla until I had it fairly well tracked out. Green Beret was awesome, that 2-3" of sticky snow really did the trick!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 12, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Want to get back there at least once more.



Looks like they have more snow than rain in the forecast coming up. If it weren't such a drive I'd go again next week. As it is, at this point in the season, I only have eyes for Killington.

I will say almost all of Jay's terrain will easily weather a couple rain storms. Only exceptions would be Can Am (mainly due to the top part, but you'll still be able to ski around it), Powerline (half baked as is), and Upper River Quai which is showing some rock faces. Also Green Beret you really should take the 2nd entrance unless you like rocks. Aka the usual suspects. Everything else has good base.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 13, 2018)

This weekend looks good. 3 to who knows how many inches predicted for the N resorts. Stowe maybe 6 to 8..I'm up there saturday Sunday for the close...and they will close 100% open...


----------



## Glenn (Apr 13, 2018)

Wow! Unreal coverage for mid April.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 13, 2018)

I usually go to Jay in the spring... mid April to be precise...

I'd say they are right about on average this year. If you look at the snowfall totals it's average or slightly below (for Jay), however it's been cold recently which means zero melting so far in April.

All in all it seemed to even out. I'm used to going up there in April with the hill at 100% or close. Based on the amount of cars in the lot and in the lift (lines?) I'd say more people should get up there in April from now on. Good chance of corn or fresh snow on a deep base.

Hard to compare to last year, which had a lot more snow, but also warmer temps. I'd say even compared to last year they're fairly even up there... again due to lack of melting. That could change quickly though.


----------



## MG Skier (Apr 13, 2018)

Thanks for the report bdfreetuna! I am headed up shortly, after a nail is removed from my tire! I know it is going to firm up.....maybe some fresh too. So much for "spring skiing" this weekend......could be more of a mid winter chill!

-Steve


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 14, 2018)

enjoy your trip MG Skier hope the conditions hold up (or improve?)


----------



## MG Skier (Apr 15, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> enjoy your trip MG Skier hope the conditions hold up (or improve?)



Well, about what I expexcted. Firm and technical yesterday. Snowed after last chair, heading up eventually to see how well the fresh snow helped. Weather suggests more snow. Wacky April weather!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 20, 2018)

Looks like we both got it just in time


----------



## MG Skier (Apr 20, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Looks like we both got it just in time



Yup, I decided not to ski Monday, they shut down all the upper lifts for the wind. They are just running the Jet unless they can fix an issue with the tram. (My intel tells me the high winds tossed a tram cable......was hoping to go back up. I still haven't really spring skied yet!


----------

